# Fire Protection,Fire Prevention and Fire Control Regulations 2008



## مسئول السلامة (14 يونيو 2009)

هذه بعض القوانين التى تفيد كيفية الحماية من الحريق وكيفية منعها وايضا السيطرة عليها انشاء الله تعجبكم


----------



## sayed00 (14 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم

المنطقة الحرة دائما سباقة الى اصدار القوانين ..... لكن من ينفذ ذلك

تحياتى


----------



## alv (15 يونيو 2009)

أرجو المساعدة 
ماهي الخطوات الواجب اتباعهه فى حال أستلام نظام مكافحة الحريق من الشركة المنفذة -نظام المرشات المائية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 يونيو 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (17 يونيو 2009)

لماذا التشائم م سيد
فهناك كثير من المؤساسات تنفذ ذالك


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (17 يونيو 2009)

أخي العزيز alv

ماذا تقصد أخي هل تم إستلامها من قِبل المنشأة أم من قِبل الدفاع المدني.
إذا تم إستلامها من قِبل الدفاع المدني فإنها مطابقة للمواصفات لذلك يجب عليك أن تضع جدول لعمل فحص للشبكة والمضخات كل فترة ( شهر ) وذلك للتأكد من فعاليتها.
وإذا حدثت مشكلة فيجب إستدعاء الشركة المنفذة.


----------

